# Pig sounds and behavior/discipline??



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a mini potbelly pig named Tinkerbell (aka Tink). She is almost 6 months old and is insanely spoiled. She is indoor/outdoor, sleeps in my bed at night, comes inside when it rains, gets FRESH fruits and veggies, has a pacifier, sippy cup, silverware, etc.
Anyways, I don't know what some of her sounds mean. I know her angry sound (since she is spoiled I hear it a lot when she doesn't get her way lol), but she has other sounds that I don't know how to read. When I'm petting her she will make soft grunts and sometimes she'll make a soft high pitched whine. She also makes a sucking noise with her mouth. 

Another question I have is on discipline. I don't let her get away with being naughty but discipline only works like 50% of the time. If she's getting into something she's not supposed to I'll tell her to leave it and move her away from it. If she does it again I smack her butt, tell her "no!" and shove her away. This is usually when she starts biting. Any bites get a smack to the face or her neck rolls. This is the same discipline for all unwanted behavior. If she wakes me up demanding breakfast she gets put outside and doesn't get her breakfast until I get up. Is there any other forms of discipline that are effective on a stubborn pig?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Soft grunts means she's relaxed and happy, and the whining is similar to what dogs do when you pet them. Not sure on the sucking noise...

For discipline, try a spray bottle. My friend uses this method with her pigs, I'm sure it'll work for the little ones too. Just aim for the eyes or nose, pigs aren't as terrified of water as goats are  . Or crate her up every time she does something naughty. Leave her for a few minutes, then let her out.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

When my pig starts the biting bec she is mad I put her in a time out in her pen until she calms down.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe she wants her sippy cup when she makes her sucking noise


----------



## MAINEIAC (Jun 29, 2014)

A barking type grunt is a sign they are hungry. Pigs can actually make noises louder than a jet engine if they want to . 

My pigs are really loud in general but after a while you can tell a distressed squeal from an aggravated one and a hungry grunt from a regular old grunt .


----------

